# Best bookshelf speakers for $150 or less?



## hans030390

Before I head off to college, I'd like to get a nice pair of bookshelf speakers for my computer/PS3 setup. So, I'll likely have them pretty close together on my desk, and I won't be sitting too far behind them. I also probably won't be able to turn them up too loud, either. I'm not sure if I'll be able to fit a sub in the dorm either. So, decent bass is important, I suppose. The best SQ for the money is my ultimate goal, but I do prefer some bass and a good amount of clarity without any harshness (no listening fatigue, please!).

There seem to be plenty of options out there for me, though I was particularly considering the Dayton BR-1 kit.

Of course, there's also the Insignia NS-B2111 pair that are supposedly pretty decent for the price. I know they aren't amazing, but I wasn't sure if they'd suit me fine for a few months (or would be worth the price difference...I'm not rich or anything  ). That, and I've seen plenty of other bookshelf speakers that are under $150 a pair and are supposedly good.

I'd prefer not having to put anything together, but the BR-1 kit looked fun and easy enough to put together for a total speaker building novice like myself (good learning experience). As for a DIY project, that's as far as I'll go for now.

I'm also open to any offers if someone has a pair of speakers they'd consider selling me (maybe even some speakers you've built but no longer need?).

So, what would likely be the best pair of bookshelf speakers for $150 or less?


----------



## bhg41088

http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=300-640

Read the reviews. I have a set of 5.25 Dayton Classics in sealed .25 cu ft cabinets and they have enough bass to stand alone with music. I've never heard the 6", but I have heard the 8" and the 5.25 and if it is a mix between the two, those should sound great.

http://www.partsexpress.com/projectshowcase/dht/index.html


----------



## hans030390

bhg41088 said:


> http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=300-640
> 
> Read the reviews. I have a set of 5.25 Dayton Classics in sealed .25 cu ft cabinets and they have enough bass to stand alone with music. I've never heard the 6", but I have heard the 8" and the 5.25 and if it is a mix between the two, those should sound great.
> 
> http://www.partsexpress.com/projectshowcase/dht/index.html


So, it looks like the Dayton BR-1 kit is my best bet? Like I said, that's as far as I'll go with DIY (since it's supposedly easy to make), so your second link is a bit much for me.


----------



## DS-21

Look for some used KEF Q15's or Q15.2's. They are much better than the prior Q10 model, and some of the nicest cheap bookshelf speakers I've yet heard. If you can swing newer KEF Q-series then you'll probably find further improvements. Certainly the newer Chinese-made ones are much higher in build quality than the old British-made ones such as the Q15. (The Insignias are cheap and comparatively poorly designed knockoffs of KEF's Q-series.) But just glue the baffle back in the first time it falls out and you'll be fine...


----------



## backwoods

on a budget, the br-1's are your best bet and by quite a bit. For a few dollars more, you could build a nicer xover later on as a good learning project. There are a few places online with the upgraded xover schematics.

The only two downfalls to the br-1's, are the low efficeincy, and the crossovers were designed to stay very simple, so there is a little breakup around the xover point in both drivers, but a very small price to pay for the quality you will be getting from them and like I mentioned, later on you could build your own from scratch that will smooth that breakup out completely.


----------



## audioman42

Feel like building your own?

http://www.zaphaudio.com/ZBM4.html


----------



## hans030390

audioman42 said:


> Feel like building your own?
> 
> http://www.zaphaudio.com/ZBM4.html


I would build my own, but I said in my original post that the BR-1 is about as far as I can go with a DIY project (because it's already put together, and I'm a total novice).

However, I was just thinking...my girlfriend's dad builds his own speakers. I'm sure if I gave him the plans and bought everything that would be needed, he could build it for me. In which case, if I go that route, what's the best DIY bookshelf speakers for under $150, or even less? Would those you linked to be a pretty good bet for the price?


----------



## ItalynStylion

I've got a set of HSU HB-1 research bookshelfs that I love. I think they were under $150


----------



## hans030390

Well, I talked to my girlfriend's dad. He said he'll build me speakers if I buy the material and provide the plans. So, let's set my budget at $150 for a pair of bookshelf speakers, keeping in mind what I plan to use them for (and in a dorm room). I want the best SQ for the price, and preferably something with some bass capabilities. 

Of course, if I can get something great for less than $150, that's perfectly fine with me.


----------



## audioman42

hans030390 said:


> I would build my own, but I said in my original post that the BR-1 is about as far as I can go with a DIY project (because it's already put together, and I'm a total novice).
> 
> However, I was just thinking...my girlfriend's dad builds his own speakers. I'm sure if I gave him the plans and bought everything that would be needed, he could build it for me. In which case, if I go that route, what's the best DIY bookshelf speakers for under $150, or even less? Would those you linked to be a pretty good bet for the price?


Whoops, I missed the novice part.

John has other projects on his website you can try, but the one I linked to earlier looks like the best one for you. He says the drivers and crossover components cost only $40 per speaker, so I'm sure you can complete this project without exceeding your $150 budget. It will take a little more work, but if your girlfriend's father is willing to help you out I think you should give the ZBM4 system a try.


----------



## hans030390

audioman42 said:


> Whoops, I missed the novice part.
> 
> John has other projects on his website you can try, but the one I linked to earlier looks like the best one for you. He says the drivers and crossover components cost only $40 per speaker, so I'm sure you can complete this project without exceeding your $150 budget. It will take a little more work, but if your girlfriend's father is willing to help you out I think you should give the ZBM4 system a try.


I am really considering the ZBM4s, but couldn't there be something better out there for my budget? Since my girlfriend's dad will be helping me, I'm sure we could probably build the BR-1s without the kit for less. Wouldn't that be more worth the money, especially if I incorporated some of the crossover revisions I've read about? 

But at $80 per pair, those look to be very good. I'm just thinking that with $150, I could get more...if not, then that's fine. Are the BR-1s not better?

What other websites are there for DIY speakers? I've visited that website and PE quite often, but I know there are others out there.


----------



## CulinaryGod

I'm selling two Polk Audio Monitor 40 bookshelf speakers that are in excellent condition if interested PM me.


----------



## DS-21

ItalynStylion said:


> I've got a set of HSU HB-1 research bookshelfs that I love. I think they were under $150


That's another good option. Those are probably the only speakers in that price range new that I'd consider, because they're the only new speakers in that range that pay attention to controlling treble directivity.


----------



## backwoods

from another thread..



tyroneshoes said:


> I have a great design for the Dayton rs-180 and Seas 29TAF metal dome.
> 
> 
> 
> Roman Bednardek designed the crossover for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Also have a 2.5 mtm design using rs125s and same seas tweet
> 
> 
> 
> Also a 2 way using the rs125 and vifa xt compact tweet.



contact him.. 

Whichever route you choose out of those, you will be more then satisfied.. Mucho better then the br-1's and nicer then the zbm4..

You can build pretty nice speakers for $150 in parts. You may exceed the budget a lil on materials for a pair, but it will definitly be in the ball park. Ask him which he prefers, but the mtm with the rs125's is a heckuva nice speaker... Later on add a powered sub, and you have a really nice 2 channel setup..


----------



## hans030390

backwoods said:


> from another thread..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> contact him..
> 
> Whichever route you choose out of those, you will be more then satisfied.. Mucho better then the br-1's and nicer then the zbm4..
> 
> You can build pretty nice speakers for $150 in parts. You may exceed the budget a lil on materials for a pair, but it will definitly be in the ball park. Ask him which he prefers, but the mtm with the rs125's is a heckuva nice speaker... Later on add a powered sub, and you have a really nice 2 channel setup..


The MTM design might be too big for me, considering I'm going to be in a dorm. That, and I think it might be a bit expensive. How about his 2-way design? I'm thinking that might fit my budget. Would it sound pretty good?


----------



## hans030390

Ok, here's a list of speakers I'm considering building (with the help of my girlfriend's dad). Some of these might be outside of my budget, and some might be replicas of some other designs (repeats). I wasn't sure. Based on my criteria (budget, dorm room, usage, etc), which will give me the best results? 

In case you don't want to read back, I'll be in a small dorm room, so smaller could be better. I'd like something with decent bass in case I'm unable to fit my subwoofer. I'll be using this for everything (computer, music, games, movies, etc). I generally listen to metal (ex: Opeth), if that will help you figure out what will suit my tastes (within my budget).

Dayton BR-1 Kit

Dayton BR-1 (DIY) with revised crossover (http://murphyblaster.com/content.php?f=pe_br1.html)

http://www.rjbaudio.com/Microbe/microbe.html

http://diyaudioprojects.com/Speakers/Fostex-FE127E-Bass-Reflex/

http://www.speakerbuilder.net/web_files/Projects/D3/dayton3.htm

http://www.partsexpress.com/projectshowcase/dht/index.html

http://www.speakerbuilder.net/web_files/Projects/D2/d2main.htm

http://www.speakerbuilder.net/web_files/Projects/DBP/dbp.htm

http://www.geocities.com/cc00541/Tritrix_pg_1.html

http://www.geocities.com/cc00541/TritrixMT_pg_1.html

http://www.zaphaudio.com/ZBM4.html

http://www.partsexpress.com/projectshowcase/indexn.cfm?project=HiviJuniors

http://www.partsexpress.com/projectshowcase/indexn.cfm?project=Daylum&CFID=5979670&CFTOKEN=37189471

http://www.partsexpress.com/projectshowcase/indexn.cfm?project=Dayton2way

http://www.partsexpress.com/projectshowcase/indexn.cfm?project=SO1

http://diyaudioprojects.com/Speakers/DelSol/

http://www.facstaff.bucknell.edu/esantane/movies/hatt.html

Some sort of design from http://www.humblehomemadehifi.com/


----------



## Mudjock

I'm primarily a home audio guy who lurks around here from time to time. I have designed a number of small monitors and have heard many more at diy speaker events - so my $0.02 might be worth something to you.

1. The BR-1 will have more bass than anything else on your list, but it wont be very efficient and the midrange performance will be marginal. Dennis Murphy (www.murphyblaster.com) has a revised crossover that reportedly helps that issue. His MB-20 will have much better SQ in a little smaller box, but will have significantly less bass extension (down to 55 Hz or so, where the BR-1 can get into the upper 30's). A BR-1 alternative that gives you better detail but even less efficiency is something based on the Dayton DA-175 woofer. There is a DA-175 design thread over at the HTGuide forum.

2. I have the Insignias and can testify that they are decent, expecially given the extremely low price. Again, Dennis Murphy and others have crossover mods which would be recommended if you are a critical listener. The curved sides of the cabinet are also a little flimsy and benefit from reinforcement.

3. The best small speakers I have heard at or around the $200/pair level use the Dayton RS-150 mid (more bass capability and lower distortion than the RS-125. You can google Jeff Bagby's Dreydel or go to the HTGuide.com Missions Accomplished section to check out some other RS150 MT's. I did one using the Seas H1212 tweeter, and it produces sound competitive with much more expensive speakers.

4. If you need to do something under $150, you should really check out recent DIY show results - google "DIY Iowa 2007 speakers" or DIY Dayton 2008 speakers", for example. Those projects are likely to use currently available drivers. Some of the projects you listed are a little dated and some of the drivers are no longer available or they have changed to the point that the crossovers are no longer optimal.


----------



## backwoods

If you wait a few weeks, I will have a mTM using the dayton rs150's and the seas 27tbcd dispersion tweeter. It'll be probably around $300 to build a set, but I am waiting on the tweeters to arrive to do the rest of the design.

Honestly, you'll be pretty happy with all the different designs that have been mentioned so far. Just choose one and go with it. 

Remember, the br-1's will be the easiest, cause no box to build, and the xover couldn't possibly be any simpler. They give you a marked out pcb board that is all ready to go. just glue the componenets down and do so very minor sodlering, glue the foam in the box, screw the speakers in and you are finished. They even supply all the speaker wire for inside the box, and way more screws then you'll ever need to put the speakers in.

One trick if you go the br-1 route. Make sure to do some sanding on either the box, or the outside edge of the tweeter flange. They routed the hole for the tweeter it appears without taking the veneer into consideration, making it a very, very tight fit.


----------



## hans030390

backwoods said:


> If you wait a few weeks, I will have a mTM using the dayton rs150's and the seas 27tbcd dispersion tweeter. It'll be probably around $300 to build a set, but I am waiting on the tweeters to arrive to do the rest of the design.
> 
> Honestly, you'll be pretty happy with all the different designs that have been mentioned so far. Just choose one and go with it.
> 
> Remember, the br-1's will be the easiest, cause no box to build, and the xover couldn't possibly be any simpler. They give you a marked out pcb board that is all ready to go. just glue the componenets down and do so very minor sodlering, glue the foam in the box, screw the speakers in and you are finished. They even supply all the speaker wire for inside the box, and way more screws then you'll ever need to put the speakers in.
> 
> One trick if you go the br-1 route. Make sure to do some sanding on either the box, or the outside edge of the tweeter flange. They routed the hole for the tweeter it appears without taking the veneer into consideration, making it a very, very tight fit.


I'm going to have a lot of trouble choosing one...there's too many!

If I didn't have my girlfriend's dad to help (since he can do all the DIY stuff), I'd definitely go for the BR-1s. But, since he is going to help, that gives me a LOT of options that might be better for my budget. 

Anyone want to at least help me weed some of them out? Ha.


----------



## audioman42

Did you try searching diyaudio.com? I'm sure you'll be able to find much more information over there since they specialize in this kind of thing (I think). You can also give htguide.com a shot.



> If you wait a few weeks, I will have a MTM using the dayton rs150's and the seas 27tbcd dispersion tweeter.


n00b question: what does MTM stand for?


----------



## Robdoggz

I like athena speakers they have pretty good sq for the money i think they are a great deal. These two models might work for you if you don't need killer bass. I run pair of the black WS-15 on my pc they are sweet little speakers.

http://www.audioadvisor.com/prodinfo.asp?number=ATLS100

http://www.audioadvisor.com/prodinfo.asp?number=ATWS15&variation=SIL


----------



## hans030390

audioman42 said:


> Did you try searching diyaudio.com? I'm sure you'll be able to find much more information over there since they specialize in this kind of thing (I think). You can also give htguide.com a shot.
> 
> 
> n00b question: what does MTM stand for?


Well, diyaudio.com and HT Guide are both blocked at work! *shhh*


----------



## Ga foo 88

I would look at the Bargain MTM on www.zaphaudio.com with the minimalist crossover to start with.


----------



## hans030390

I just decided to go with the BR-1 Kit. It's probably best that I do as much as I can on my own, so I'll have to start small. I know there are some tweaks for the kit (like the crossovers), so perhaps I'll just "upgrade" the BR-1s after a while.

That, and I don't know if I have the time to go out and get all the materials and such. This way is much simpler, and there's a small chance of anything going wrong.

However, I was reading the manual for the BR-1 kit, and it mentioned putting sealing caulk around the woofer. Is that included, and is it even necessary?


----------



## backwoods

it includes gaskets for the woofer. You just have to cut and apply them.


----------



## hans030390

backwoods said:


> it includes gaskets for the woofer. You just have to cut and apply them.


Cool, the online manual wasn't clear about that. I think they'll be in tomorrow, so I'm pretty excited to see how it all turns out (probably put them together this weekend).


----------



## 8675309

I got a set of powered monitors that are 3 months old. When I moved into my house I moved all of my home audio equipment into my computer room. I have this put up now and dont see myself using them any time soon.

They are M-Audio

http://www.m-audio.com/products/en_us/StudiophileBX5aDeluxe-main.html

I paid $300 for the monitors and cable shipped. I will let them go for $150 + exact UPS shipping. I will also give you the mini to TRS cable. All you need is an IPOD and you can have decent sound.


----------



## hans030390

8675309 said:


> I got a set of powered monitors that are 3 months old. When I moved into my house I moved all of my home audio equipment into my computer room. I have this put up now and dont see myself using them any time soon.
> 
> They are M-Audio
> 
> http://www.m-audio.com/products/en_us/StudiophileBX5aDeluxe-main.html
> 
> I paid $300 for the monitors and cable shipped. I will let them go for $150 + exact UPS shipping. I will also give you the mini to TRS cable. All you need is an IPOD and you can have decent sound.


Thanks for the offer, but read a few posts back. I just went with the BR-1 kit.


----------



## pontiacbird

i vote the BR-1S (shielded) just for the convenience....

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27149&highlight=br-1s


----------

